# GPU work units & 4870x2



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, I would have put this somewhere else, however I didn't know if it would get the correct coverage. 

This is probably a really stupid question, but does anyone know if an HD4870x2 would even run the GPU work units? 

Being a fairly long in the tooth older generation video card I am not even sure if it would. Is there a link to all the supported video cards?


----------



## m&m's (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=GPU



> What graphics cards are not able to participate in the Help Conquer Cancer research project?
> Certain graphics cards do not have the hardware instructions or are too slow to run this project effectively. As a result , some cards will be excluded from participation.
> 
> The cards that will be excluded listed below. We will periodically review the system for additional cards that should be added to this list.
> ...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks M&M!!!! 

Didn't figure it would, but thought I would throw it out there. 

Chicken Patty, you should make a sticky post that has this list for others wondering if they have the correct video card to do GPU WU's.


----------

